# SBN 2017



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

whose going???


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

NO DEMOS!!...........


JK.... You can demo, in the parking lot, outside of the speedway.....


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

What is the official date?


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

Noob here! What, where, and who is SBN?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I found the dates. I should be there and look for to demoing many vehicles.

Date is: March 24-26th......


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I will be there in my Pissant Wagon (trailering her this time, ***** is costing me time and money).. 

Hope to see familiar faces..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

noone else??


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Probably not going this year.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

ultra music fest takes priority.... the prodigy are touring again for the first time in years in the US.

Next year ill be there


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ill be there Chad! Mark, good place to do a trade..


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry fellas, I'm bowing out this year. Too many issues has forced me to reconsider driving down.. Have fun, take pictures..


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm out. Too much work to do.


----------

